# front brake or no front brake?



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i just got rid of my front brake yesterday in an attempt to save weight so i've just got my hfx9 with an 8'' rotor in the back. i haven't had a chance to ride it yet cause it's pouring rain but people are already telling me i'm crazy and won't be able to stop. i was just wondering how many of you guys are / aren't running front brakes.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i am. dont no why tho....

i need that thing of


----------



## Product (Jul 26, 2006)

when i go for my custom build i probably won't use a front brake
it's nice for when i ride trails, but i can't recall an instance when i was really glad i had one when i was riding urban or DJ


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I never use a front brake, if any brakes at all for DJ/Urban. Look at BMX. You don't need a F brake unless you're riding XC/DH trails.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i run both a F and R brake but, i really never use the front one unless there is something i really need to stop for. you mite feel a bit weird without it at first, but not for long im sure. i mite just get a better rear brake and drop my front all together in the future, but im a bit iffy doing that on DS tracks...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

new "mid" brake. mount it on the bb spindle. holds your cranks in place for no footers as well, so you never misplace a foot again.

seriously though, I run rear only, no front on my street ride. Same as my bmx, same philosophy, similar feel. run a bb7, but have pondered swapping to a 140mm monomini just never got around to it yet. 8" rear is complete overkill... is this on your downhill bike that you removed the front brake? not smart in that case...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I just threw a front brake on my street/urban/DJ bike today, hated it, took it off. I just run a rear brake. scary thing is too, its just a MX-2 mechanical with way worn pads and a 160mm rotor. people would piss their pants riding that brake ...does fine for me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> new "mid" brake. mount it on the bb spindle. holds your cranks in place for no footers as well, so you never misplace a foot again.
> 
> seriously though, I run rear only, no front on my street ride. Same as my bmx, same philosophy, similar feel. run a bb7, but have pondered swapping to a 140mm monomini just never got around to it yet. 8" rear is complete overkill... is this on your downhill bike that you removed the front brake? not smart in that case...


Naw, overkill was dual 203s on my 24s. 

I've just not gotten around to going back to smaller rotors. I rely on my front brake for most of my stopping power still, I could do without it, but I like having it there.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i used to be really weird about running a front brake but a couple times came up when i couldnt get it backon and sh!t in time and now i prefer no front brake. some how i ride better. something to do with the wheels rotating mass keeping me stable or some bullsh!t like that. i dunno i'm keepin it off for now.....actually its goin back on on friday for a race but saterday evening its coming off.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you still running the hose through your steerer for the race?


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

i got a 185 bb7 on the rear and thats all i want...i used to have 160 front and 185 rear, i took the front off because lots of people had it that way so i thought id give it a try. gald i did it to...less cables running round and saves weight


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Are you still running the hose through your steerer for the race?


nah not worth it. gotta cut it to get it back out again too. and as hardcore as i like to think i am, i doubt i'll be throwin any barspins mid race run haha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

No, my 2006 Norco 416 didn't come with one, and I wouldn't have used it even if it did.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I never use a front brake, if any brakes at all for DJ/Urban. Look at BMX. You don't need a F brake unless you're riding XC/DH trails.


 dude most bmxers have NO brakes


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

I would run a front brake.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

There is only ONE reason, and one reason alone I run front brake. 

Stoppies! If they were an illegal drug, I'd be busted. I like to stoppie my bike onto the curb, pivot my stoppie, and the other day I tried to knock my friend off his bike with a stoppie. Not a DJer, we just happened to have bikes down at a soccer field.

I paid in blood for that. He ran into me, digging his really sharp pedals into my ankle. Good thing I didn't seriously injure anything! 

A front brake opens up more trialsy street tricks, but adds more weight. It's pure and total personal preference for DJ/Urban.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> There is only ONE reason, and one reason alone I run front brake.
> 
> Stoppies! If they were an illegal drug, I'd be busted. I like to stoppie my bike onto the curb, pivot my stoppie, and the other day I tried to knock my friend off his bike with a stoppie. Not a DJer, we just happened to have bikes down at a soccer field.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one. Why even ride a bike if you can't stoppie!!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

There's truth there, man. Not that I wouldn't consider going rear brake only if I was on a short budget and wanted to get the best parts for everything, but stoppies are just plain fun to me. Funn like my stem


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

i have mx2 and use only front. u get more power. with no brake on a ss if your chain snaps your deaded


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I only run rear but that mostly has to do with my anal outlook on having the least amount of moving parts possible on my bike and having the cleanest look possible too. I agree with dirty, thats the only good reason for having a front brake.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

iCrashed said:


> i have mx2 and use only front. u get more power. with no brake on a ss if your chain snaps your deaded


Why would the chain influence your ability to brake? They're completely independent.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hey plurpimpin, how much weight did you loose (approx) taking off your front brake? Or if anyone knows for thatt matter, how much does 1 hfx 9 with lever and rotor and brake line weigh? I might drop mine.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

only rear. hayes mx-2 6" rotor. it works fine. afront brake would be great more trials oriented stuff, but im riding fine w/out it.

i have a set of hydraulics, but they need new pads and need to be bled.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i couldn't tell you for just the brake but i ditched the front and went ss. i dropped an x.9 rear der, e13 sts guide, x.7 shifter, sram 8 speed cassette, and an mx2, lever and 8'' rotor. all in all i lost about 4 pounds which is awesome cause my hardtail is actually managable now that it's down to 34 lbs, it used to be 38! i can really notice the difference, plus ss rocks, i don't have to think anymore, i just ride.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*i use it*

i run a front brake, only because i like to do 180 front wheel pivots and nosepicks. its not necessary though... i rode bmx brakeless for 6years.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hey duda, take off the dh tubes. mag 30, and all what els heavy crap you have on it


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

I run both and use both.
Front break is essential for trial (I'm learning...) and pivoting, and also for 4X courses.
Just for urban and commuting, you don't really need one.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Oops, I replied to the wrong post!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

My street/park MTB usually has a front brake, but it oesn't right now due to me bending the V-post a little. Mostly used for nosepicks.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

no front for me. 990s in the back. All I need, and then some.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

when i get my street rig nex spring I'll be getting front breaks. Because stoppies are badass! lol. and they look cool.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yeah stoppies are the ****. u cant really do much trials without a front brake

i would just feel weird anyways without a front brake. ive tried it and its just odd.

im pro front brake!


----------



## SKuzzy1st (Oct 10, 2011)

I ride freeride/downhill and so far the only time I ever used my front brake was on accident and I indo'd and it didn't feel too great. I took the front brake off and haven't had any issues running car wreck or rock'it in laguna but you never know I guess. I don't use my brakes very much anyhow.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Wtf is a stoppie? Are you guys talking about endos? 
I run f and r brakes on my dj'er, but my bmx only has a 990 on the back. It does make me a little nervous knowing I can't stop it as fast in traffic ...

Edit : holy post resurrection! I'm sure the OP has either figured it out or died of old age by now ...


----------



## chevrolet all the way (Aug 26, 2011)

im rear only. the only thing that worries me is if a car pulls out in front of me which has happened and i had time to stop. other than that it just took a while when jumping from xc to dj or vice versa but 1 brake and ss is much more fun to ride imo!


----------

